# Old Hoyt Treasure



## lentuk (Oct 21, 2012)

I forgot, its 45" ATA and has a 9.5 inch brace height, anyone know the model of this bow?


----------



## Toxo-Philite (Nov 17, 2015)

Cool find!


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Hoyt superstar 
Some were called supreme or meridian or carbon plus depending on the style of the limb. They also made a Prostar with a longer riser


----------



## jkrikken81 (Jul 28, 2013)

94 Superstar legacy. The first ever machined riser hoyt built. Still a great bow today.


----------



## lentuk (Oct 21, 2012)

Did some more shooting this morning, I heard a noise on my last shot, I guess this is why they discontinued these aluminum yokes.
Have to call Hoyt on Monday and see if they can help out.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Just put a standard yoke system and you will be fine. Been a long time but 6" yoke and 40 to 41" cable . You will need the bushings that the yoke hang on.


----------



## lentuk (Oct 21, 2012)

OK but where do I get those parts?


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

I may have some.


----------



## PaHick (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice find. Always wanted one of the old brown riser hoyts


----------



## lentuk (Oct 21, 2012)

I just bought a Superstar Fastflight also, I really like the feel of these bows, they are vintage like me.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

this isn't the one on Portland craigslist was it?


----------



## lentuk (Oct 21, 2012)

Nope, San Diego


----------



## lentuk (Oct 21, 2012)

Big thanks to forum member eaglecaps for getting me a set of vintage Hoyt axels to complete my conversion, and thank you 60X strings for making a complete set of strings and cables.
This bow is awesome, super forgiving and smooth at 45 inches ATA with a 9 inch brace height, I'm blowing off arrow nocks every time I shoot it.
I was going to buy a new Barnsdale but this old Hoyt just feels right to me.


----------



## jkrikken81 (Jul 28, 2013)

Thry don't make them like they use to.


----------



## jkrikken81 (Jul 28, 2013)

My new/old rig!


----------



## lentuk (Oct 21, 2012)

Great bows, anybody else have one?


----------



## timber7 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey I'm in the process of getting one. If it comes through I ll let you know


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi I have a SuperStar Meridian. 45.75" ata. It's Hawaiian camo, black pink and turquoise. Glossy white limbs.
There is no middle of the road with this color scheme you either love it or hate it. It had a string yokes on it.
I couldn't get the pics to post, I'll try again later.
Thumbs


----------

